# Evolution of the 'Marsh Hopper'



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I almost forgot! I upgraded to a new Yamaha 25hp 2stroke! Now she moves. Last numbers I got was 31mph WOT.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

You do very good work!


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I found a mounting plate at West Marine for my trolling motor plug. I mounted it under the nose cap, and just plug my motor plug into it when I'm ready to fish. Cost about 8 bucks.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Real nice work and open floor plan. 
I would get that connection up under the nose cap to cut down on the exposure.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice looking ride  have you noticed any flex in the floor after removing the box?


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

Eaydays, do you have any pictures of this mounting plate?  That sounds perfect!

I haven't had the Marsh Hopper out on the water since the floor was painted so I'm not sure about any flex.  That center box was really flimsy anyway so I don't anticipate much flex.  I will keep ya posted on that though.

Looking forward to putting some snow camo Seadek down on the newly finished floor and maybe a poling platform if I find a good deal.
Thanks for all the kind words and advise!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

> nice looking ride   have you noticed any flex in the floor after removing the box?



The bottom is supposed to have flex. The center box has no structural factor. With a false floor you don't notice the bottom flex even though it's still there.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally got her out for a test run without that center box.  All I can say is..... Wow!  Feels like a brand new boat!  I love it twice as much as I used to, and thats a lot!  I could walk around with whatever gear with no problems.  The floor did not flex at all, it felt just the same.  Can't wait to get out tomorrow and hook some reds up here in SC.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

A few more mods for the marsh hopper! 










I did just one large sheet of 5mm snow camo for the floor









I did a strip along the sides like extended reel pads.









I recovered the TM mount. I covered the entire thing to better secure a clamp-on bow light.









I also added a cup holder with some seadek to double as a hook holder.









And a little flair for the Yami..

I also added some Custom Gheenoe PP holders and an igloo marine cushion to the back deck. The Marsh hopper has come a long way in the last year!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Love the snow camo SeaDek!!!

I cannot wait till I'm financially ready to get some on my skiff!

Your skiff looks great!!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

snow camo is the shiz! i have some on the way for my platforms. nice work!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah man i'm down with the snow camo also  ;D where'd you get it at ? your rig is looking really good [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks fellas! Ordered it direct from SeaDek. The customer service is not 100% over there so be very specific about what you want and how much it will cost you! It is relatively easy to install, with some windex and a box cutter.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

does the snow camo get as hot as the other camo? That other stuff could fry eggs in the summer heat.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

uh oh..


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Rigged up a multi functional poling platform. Spent some $$ on a 50 qt. Yeti and the Kenedy Tie downs. Turned out pretty stable.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking really good SS! 
I've got a 45qt Yeti...Your 50 looks about the
size of the 45 only taller...Nice!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweet rig, man!

deerfly mentioned the heat...has that been an issue? ..I'm considering the snow camo pattern on my skiff, but the heat was a concern

-also, I have the kennedy tie downs for my crappy igloo cooler, but I want to switch to yeti eventually. Can you show a pic of how you adapted the kennedy turnbucles set-up to the yeti?


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

No issue with heat yet, and it's been HOT. For the Yeti and the tie-downs, I opted for rope rather than the turnbuckles. This is until I order up some webbing with stainless cam buckles for a nice tight fit. You won't regret the Yeti or the Snow Camo!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Got a couple of action shots today, polling Dad around for fathers' day.  He stuck 2 reds on his newly created crab pattern.









Look at all those snails suck to the Noe!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet ! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

nice fat red.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sickkk!!! 
Looks like fun fishin' the grass!


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

That is sweet - where around HHI do you usually fish? I spent every summer growing up on the May River in Bluffton, just across from that big sandbar. We fished and ski'd every day. It was heaven!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! SeaHorse, I live on May river! It is Heaven. I live farther up the river from the party bar. Great trout fish'n !


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I found time for a few more things on the Marsh Hopper.









I got the Bobs jackplate but the bolt pattern didn't really work with the back deck of the Gheenoe so I made a couple extra holes.









Had to drill BIG holes, eeeekk


















With the amount I jacked it up, I have to run the motor on the bottom pin or else I cavitate around turns









I'm not sure this was the best place to put the receptacle but anything is better than on the deck like before.









I capped the end of windsurfing mast tiller extension with a chair-leg cap and rolled on a "whatagrip" tennis racket gip.  It looks and feels really good, and I get less vibration from the tiller.









These are my new LEDs inspired by Saltflyer's Key Lime Fly.  I did red so I could maintain my night vision.  The boat looks less Ozzy Osbournish in person..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the nite-lights   










Time for a quick lesson in jack plates... 

Yes, you've lifted it up all the way, but then by tilting the outboard in,
lost all that height. Also, at the same time, you lost a major component of thrust.
You've diverted it off the line of travel.
I'd like for you to try something for me, not hard, just some measurements and adjustments.

1) Set your hull level using a carpenters level.
2) Measure the distance to the line of the keel
extended back level, to the top of the prop.
3) Set the cavitation plate to level by tilting the engine back out
4) Then adjust the jack plate back down until the prop
is at the same dimension below the keel as it is now.

You lose no height in relation to the keel
but you gain thrust by placing it in line opposite the direction of travel.
By tilting it back out, you move the prop away from the turbulence
and air bubbles coming out from under the hull
giving the prop better bite and improving push.
That is how a jack plate is meant to be set up.
You don't lose any height, you do gain speed and control.
I'm sure that was your intent in adding the plate.

Don't believe me? Measure your speeds before and after making the adjustments.
Easy method to prove or disprove my point...
Either way you still run just as shallow.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I dropped the plate as low as I can and put the pin in the 3rd hole. I could almost get on plane but the prop did blow out a bit. I put the pin in the 2nd hole and had no cavitation. So I guess it is just less tucked in. Anyhow, +2 or 3 MPH. Runs good. Thanks for the heads up Brett.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy to help SS... 

Not only have you picked up speed
you've also improved your gas mileage.
You can gain a little more height
but you'll need a cupped prop to do it.


----------

